# wanting to know the laws and rules for reptiles in South Australia.



## pena11 (Feb 12, 2012)

hey guys just wanting to know the laws and rules for reptiles in South Australia.

i am aware that you can have one reptile without license.. i am just wondering whether that is ever or if the reptile dies i could come and get another one??

cheer


----------



## longqi (Feb 13, 2012)

Surely someone from from SA can help them out with a few details??


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Check out this thread: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/herp-help-38/sa-reptile-licence-130592/

Blue


----------



## lavagirl (Feb 17, 2012)

One per adult in a household is able to be kept without a license. Currently we dont have a license as one snake belongs to me and one to hubby.

This was what I was told when we applied for the license and they told me not to bother and "waste the money" until we were planning on getting more.

We are applying for one now as we are getting more snakes and some dragons 

Its about $60 for 12 months. Licenses expire end of June each year unless you have paid for a 3 years license. If you apply now for a license I think its $35 and again expires end of June.

If you have one reptile and that one dies then yes, you can get another without requiring a license still. Basically its that you are housing 1 reptile without a license. If one is dead you are no longer housing it so it doesnt count anymore.


----------

